# Angeln in Südfrankreich



## eddie1 (25. April 2007)

Hallo

Wer war schon in Südfrankreich angeln?In der Nähe von Narbonne.Mit was für Fische kann mann da rechnen.
Ach so,nicht am Meer.Wir haben ein Hausboot und schippern durch die Kanäle und Flüsse.

Gruß,Eddie:vik:


----------



## bonus3002 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*



eddie1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wer war schon in Südfrankreich angeln?In der Nähe von Narbonne.Mit was für Fische kann mann da rechnen.
> 
> Gruß Eddie:vik:




Hallo,

Wenn du Morgens in aller frühe in die Brandung gehst kannst du dort mit viel glück schöne Doraden fangen.

Oder einfach etwas über Narbonne Plage am oder im Hafen.
Direkt am Hafenkopf  gibt es die Möglichkeit auch den Lup de Mer zu fangen.

Als Köder einfach an den steinen die noch lebenden Muscheln knacken und anködern.
Oder im Hafenladen diverse Würmer kaufen.

Im Hafen selbst gehen auch ganze Sardinen die aber kunstvoll angeködert sein müssen, da sie extrem weich sind.
Ich bin in der Brandung mit 60gr. ausgekommen 80gr. können aber nicht schaden.
Brandungsrute ist meiner Meinung nach etwas zu schwer.
Aber nicht unter 3mtr. besser 4mtr.

Leider hatte ich nicht so viel zeit zum Angeln dort.

Musst halt stellen suchen wo das Wasser nicht so flach ist.
Und wenn die Badegäste kommen ist es vorbei.
Also am Strand Morgens ganz früh oder Abends Spät.


Gruss Heiko

PS. würde mich dann mal interessieren wie es bei dir gelaufen ist.


----------



## Hecht08 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

Moin, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob man in Frankreich irgendwo einen Erlaubnisschein oder einen Urlaubsfischereischein oder so kaufen muss, um dort zu Angeln ?


----------



## eddie1 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*



Hecht08 schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob man in Frankreich irgendwo einen Erlaubnisschein oder einen Urlaubsfischereischein oder so kaufen muss, um dort zu Angeln ?



Hallo Hecht08
Durch`s Reisebüro weiß ich das der Angelschein in Frankreich 46,- Euro kostet.Das ist ein Jahresschein der in ganz Fr. gültig ist.Teilweise gibt es auch Angelscheinautomaten.

:vik:Gruß,Eddie​


----------



## Hecht08 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort :m Kann mir denn auch jemand sagen, wo man dort auch gut Angeln kann ?


----------



## Scholle63 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*



eddie1 schrieb:


> Hallo Hecht08
> Durch`s Reisebüro weiß ich das der Angelschein in Frankreich 46,- Euro kostet.Das ist ein Jahresschein der in ganz Fr. gültig ist.Teilweise gibt es auch Angelscheinautomaten.​
> :vik:Gruß,Eddie​


Wo stehen diese Angelscheinautomaten denn immer ? Am Gewässer, oder wo ? Bitte um Antwort


----------



## niels299 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

hallo

wenn du was fangen willst must du´s auf dorade 
probieren ich hab´s am surfplatz in gruissan ausprobiert
mit irgenwelchen weißen würmern und sandwürmern.
An der Stelle wo der etang in ein 'kanal' mündet 
hab ich ungefähr in die Mitte geworfen nach 3Stunden hab ich trotz surfer und bader einige große doranden gefangen
von 30 bis 51 cm #6

mfg niels


----------



## Bassey (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*



niels299 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wenn du was fangen willst must du´s auf dorade
> probieren ich hab´s am surfplatz in gruissan ausprobiert
> ...



Na, mal schauen ob der Threadersteller nach 3 Jahren mit deinem Tipp fürs Meeresangeln was anfangen kann obwohl er nach Flüssen und Kanälen fragte...

Und nun packen wir den Thread wieder lieb in den Sarg, und buddeln ihn wieder ein 
Mit Leichen soll man nicht spielen!


----------



## eddie1 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*



Bassey schrieb:


> Na, mal schauen ob der Threadersteller nach 3 Jahren mit deinem Tipp fürs Meeresangeln was anfangen kann obwohl er nach Flüssen und Kanälen fragte...
> 
> Und nun packen wir den Thread wieder lieb in den Sarg, und buddeln ihn wieder ein
> Mit Leichen soll man nicht spielen!




Jo,wird Zeit ihn einzubuddeln.
Die Kanäle sind voo Aale.

Gruß,Eddie


----------



## Bassey (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

Aber ich find's Klasse, dass du seit 2006 gerade einmal 10 Beiträge hast, und nun auf ein altes Thema von dir Antwortest ^^


----------



## Dart (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*



Bassey schrieb:


> Aber ich find's Klasse, dass du seit 2006 gerade einmal 10 Beiträge hast, und nun auf ein altes Thema von dir Antwortest ^^


Stimmt, finde ich auch klasse#6
@bassey
Stell dir mal vor, was passieren würde, wenn nur die Hälfte der gut 80.000 registrierten User, einmal wöchentlich posten würden.....:q
Der Server ist abgefackelt und die Betreiber am Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs:vik:


----------



## silure (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

Meeresangeln ist frei. Angelscheine für sonstige Gewässer im Office de Tourisme-Tourist Office oder Angelgeschäften. Wochen und Jahresscheine. Entweder für ein Department oder ganz Frankreich.
Vorkommen aller Süßwasserfische incl. Wels sowie Schwarzbarsch.
Petri silure


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

...um das mal auzuklären:

Man kann einen Thread so einstellen, dass man benachrichtigt wird, wenn Antworten eingehen. Das klappt auch nach Jahren noch.
Ich denke mal, so wird's hier gewesen sein#6


----------



## sascha2311 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

Hallo,

ich find den thread jetzt noch gut,@Bassey danke für den Tipp.
Fahre im Sommer 2 Wochen nach Gruissan.Werde das dann mal probieren.:m


----------

